# Condom Size



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

I would like to state for the record that. I am not making any of this up. I've been honest. However, I must point out that in August of 2015 I was diagnosed as having Asbergers syndrome. So, this question goes to anyone male or female. However, I must say, please do not tease me. As this is to be a real problem. No hidden motives. Even though I am embarrassed by the mere thought of condoms. I attempted to wear one, just once. It was extremely tight. And it freaking hurt! Like cutting circulation tight. How am I suppose to wear a condom, when I have no idea what size my penis is? I asked my wife to measure me, she only laughed. I went and asked my urologist about having painful erections and I even asked her if there was a way that a doctor could measure me. I got called a pervert and that I needed professional help. So, please tell me what am I expected to do? I will not tell my age, out of getting made fun of. I am over 21.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Timben said:


> So, please tell me what am I expected to do? I will not tell my age, out of getting made fun of. I am over 21.


Start with the largest size and work your way down until you find one that is comfortable.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I have heard there are large sized condoms.

How come you don't measure yourself BTW?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Cant you measure yourself????????


----------



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> I have heard there are large sized condoms.
> 
> How come you don't measure yourself BTW?


You probably won't believe me, but I have measured it myself twice. Both times were wrong. There is no doubt I probably was holding the measuring tape wrong. Once, the measuring tape said I was 10.8 course I didn't realize that it was on the cm side. Then I turned it over, and it said I was 4.5 in inches. I had told my wife, after laughing then she got mad at me. Said she's sick and tired of hearing about my "size-obsession". I tried to follow the instructions that I looked for online. I had one ex-girlfriend, that told me without measuring that I was 8 inches and another ex-girlfriend said I was 11 inches. 

I'm trying to lose weight but, it's difficult. I remember at before I was married, I weighed 165 lbs. I'm no way near that now. I'm what doctors say morbid obesity. Which is a fancy word of saying, "you're fat". As I said, I doubt anyone will believe a word I say. I try to be honest.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's another thought. Would your wife consider taking birth control in lieu of using condoms?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Therapist ...... you need one.


----------



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

I was trying to be nice and had a real question. What do I get in return? Nothing but rude comments. Although a couple of you actually answered. This is the very reason I hate people. People can't just answer a question without being rude or making fun of people. What I don't understand is, why must you comment on topics, if your not willing to be nice? What in the world is wrong with being nice. I think I would have liked it better if nobody commented on this post. Then it would have saved me the time to go back and delete it. To those who answered nicely, thank you. To the rest of ya - 

A BIG **** YOU!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Timben said:


> I was trying to be nice and had a real question. What do I get in return? Nothing but rude comments. Although a couple of you actually answered. This is the very reason I hate people. People can't just answer a question without being rude or making fun of people. What I don't understand is, why must you comment on topics, if your not willing to be nice? What in the world is wrong with being nice. I think I would have liked it better if nobody commented on this post. Then it would have saved me the time to go back and delete it. To those who answered nicely, thank you. To the rest of ya -
> 
> A BIG **** YOU!


If you unroll a condom fully there is a size guide to help you. 
Oh, you don’t need to unroll it fully,ok.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Timben said:


> I went and asked my urologist about having painful erections and I even asked her if there was a way that a doctor could measure me. I got called a pervert and that I needed professional help.


I am surprised that a urologist would call you a pervert. They have seen _everything_ before. Did she actually use that word?

As far as the condom problem is concerned, yes, just try some different sizes. No need for measuring. 



> I had told my wife, after laughing then she got mad at me. Said she's sick and tired of hearing about my "size-obsession".


Also no need to discuss all this with your wife, if she has said she doesn't want to hear about it. 

And disregard the comments from ex girlfriends. Who knows what they may have intended.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

One thing to realize young man is this; life is generally easier with a little sense of humor.

On the penis size topic you should realize there are more woody size jokes than almost any other topic. 

Always has been. It certainly didn't start with you. 

Everyone always tries to throw out new jokes when the topic comes round again (notice I didn't say "comes up again") hehe.

The weight thing is more of a concern, and the wife not measuring thing.

And really, a sewing kit cloth measuring tape is easy to get and use, if you can't see mr johnson.

Get a male Urologist. I read you said "she", I believe. 

On a scale of 1-10 challenge, it is a 1.

Get over yourself


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

PS I did want to say this isn't a "big" problem, cause hey, it could be python related. 

Unknown.

PSS we don't really need to know the outcome. Just that you took a deep breath, and got through this.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Condom size would based on the girth of your penis, not the length. The majority of men can use the standard size. You may have inadvertently purchased a slimmer fit; there may have been a manufacturing error with that batch; you may have put it on wrong; or you are thicker and require a larger than standard size. Google condom size and you will find a chart that shows different brands for snug fit, standard and large. Sorry, I couldn’t get the link to work. Then you rule out if you bought the smaller size or not. 

My Aspie teen struggles with how the world “should” work instead of how it does. Life is often imperfect. It is a daily struggle. Posters “should” respect your direct request for no teasing, and yet here we are with some sarcastic responses. You can get worked up about it and tell them **** you, or you can take a breath, mutter “*********” under your breath and keep scrolling to those that did answer nicely.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

This is a penis thread, of course there will be jokes.


----------



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

Laurentium: She didn't actually say that I was. She basically had a member of her staff call me, and basically told me to leave her alone. And that I needed to see a sex therapist. Those were the words spoken by the guy on the phone from her office. I told him, I was sorry. That I would leave her alone. I meant no harm. Okay, thank you. I didn't know. I thought a guy was supposed to measure it, in order to buy one. As I've never bought one in my life. The ex-gf who said I was 8 inches was the one who bought it for me. But thank you for answering.


----------



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

Bluesclues: Much obliged for the explanation of how a condom works. I'm not being sarcastic. I mean I really had no idea. Not even gonna answer what my girth is (because I have no idea). As I stated prior to the other poster. I didn't purchase the first condom. My ex-gf did. I tried to put it on, it was tight and painful. And another part of I probably didn't know how to wear the thing anyway. I'm probably small, though. Also, when your wife says that she has seen my penis before, and it's not impressive. I guess that's a safe bet I'm small. Oblige for the information.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

@Timben, I'm sorry you are feeling picked on, but anyone who brings up penis size will get the exact same thing. Some people cannot help themselves. It can be a funny topic, so try to lighten up a bit and not take it personally. Also, people don't understand that having extra can be a hassle. I'll bet you have trouble with underwear also, if you even wear them. 

Wearing a condom that is too small can be dangerous, because it can cut off your circulation and cause a weird thing to happen where it's impossible to get it off without cutting it off. As others have mentioned, do some online research about what condoms are best for larger size, then you can buy some online and see which ones work best for you. You don't need to measure at all. Just buy the largest you can find and work your way down from there.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Timben said:


> You probably won't believe me, but I have measured it myself twice. Both times were wrong. There is no doubt I probably was holding the measuring tape wrong. Once, the measuring tape said I was 10.8 course I didn't realize that it was on the cm side. Then I turned it over, and it said I was 4.5 in inches. I had told my wife, after laughing then she got mad at me. Said she's sick and tired of hearing about my "size-obsession". I tried to follow the instructions that I looked for online. I had one ex-girlfriend, that told me without measuring that I was 8 inches and another ex-girlfriend said I was 11 inches.
> 
> I'm trying to lose weight but, it's difficult. I remember at before I was married, I weighed 165 lbs. I'm no way near that now. I'm what doctors say morbid obesity. Which is a fancy word of saying, "you're fat". As I said, I doubt anyone will believe a word I say. I try to be honest.


Well there is a massive difference between 4'5 and 11 inches! One is way under average and one way over. Even between 8 and 11 inches. Not sure what those ladies were thinking if they said such different sizes. 

All I can say is if one was too small then buy the next size up.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Timben said:


> I was trying to be nice and had a real question. What do I get in return? Nothing but rude comments. Although a couple of you actually answered. This is the very reason I hate people. People can't just answer a question without being rude or making fun of people. What I don't understand is, why must you comment on topics, if your not willing to be nice? What in the world is wrong with being nice. I think I would have liked it better if nobody commented on this post. Then it would have saved me the time to go back and delete it. To those who answered nicely, thank you. To the rest of ya -
> 
> A BIG **** YOU!


.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> Cant you measure yourself????????


Because every guy does!
we do...really.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Timben said:


> Laurentium: She didn't actually say that I was. She basically had a member of her staff call me, and basically told me to leave her alone. And that I needed to see a sex therapist. Those were the words spoken by the guy on the phone from her office. I told him, I was sorry. That I would leave her alone. I meant no harm.


I am guessing there was some kind of misunderstanding there. At the least, we can assume she saw no reason to think you have a urological problem. When you make an appointment with a doctor, do you disclose to them about your Aspergers diagnosis?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't start small and work your way up. That can be dangerous if it gets stuck. Start large and work down if you need to.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

StillSearching said:


> Because every guy does!
> we do...really.


Lol! I actually didn't until I started reading TAM!!:laugh:


----------



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

Laurentium: Yes ma'am. I've tried to explain. But I guess since they are in a rush, they don't fully understand a person who has this "uniqueness" about them. One of my psychiatrists has made it her effort to explain to any medical doctor that I see. That I need extra time to get my thoughts together. I not only have Asperger's I also have a touch of OCD. And I'm suicidal. Been to an asylum more than once. I just recently started to see a sex therapist. She wants to start out slow.
Cover the basics I guess. She wants me to try and find my "blueprint". That's what she calls it. I also have several
sexual hangups. But that's a story for another day.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

OP,

Kindly, why won't your wife assist?

I can tell you without limitations, over the course of a great marriage there's nothing a H and W won't end up doing for one another to overcome life's challenges.

Especially medical issues. We all get them, and a united front is normal.

I have literally had my hands inside my wife (and I'm not talking about "down there") after one surgery. 

And she's done equally team work things for me.

It's always known there are things and there are things; and each spouse knows in any crunch time they will help in any way possible. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

My 2 cents.... Go to undercovercondoms.com or condomdepot.com and purchase one of their sampler packs. Give them all a go until you find one you like.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I get it @Timben

It did take me a while because I am fairly high on the spectrum as well but very functional.

Penises are considered fun to make jokes about.

It is ok to talk about them and ask questions but almost everyone will be cracking a smile and a joke as well.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> My 2 cents.... Go to undercovercondoms.com or condomdepot.com and purchase one of their sampler packs. Give them all a go until you find one you like.


This is great! Just remember to start with the largest and work towards the smallest.

If you are a lot larger than average, a regular condom might cause you problems and maybe your ex girlfriend wasn't being nice to you and gave you something really small.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> I get it @Timben
> 
> It did take me a while because I am fairly high on the spectrum as well but very functional.
> 
> ...


Eh, I don't think this is a spectrum thing. The Op made it clear he was on the spectrum, that he was embarrassed, and he clearly asked for no teasing.

This is a case of people caring more abut showcasing their "humor" than respecting the OP.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Eh, I don't think this is a spectrum thing. The Op made it clear he was on the spectrum, that he was embarrassed, and he clearly asked for no teasing.
> 
> This is a case of people caring more abut showcasing their "humor" than respecting the OP.


If I hadn't carefully read his post, I probably would have joked as well.

Many people see "penis" and it is on!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's another approach to finding out your size - use an empty toilet paper roll. You'd have to measure for accuracy, but I believe the empty roll will be 4" in length and can range from 5.0" to 5.25" in circumference (girth). Slide the empty roll onto your erection. If it doesn't fit - then you are at the absolute minimum over 5.0" in girth. If you can fit the roll onto your erection, then whatever the length is sticking out of the roll should be added to 4".


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Timben said:


> I was trying to be nice and had a real question. What do I get in return? Nothing but rude comments. Although a couple of you actually answered. This is the very reason I hate people. People can't just answer a question without being rude or making fun of people. What I don't understand is, why must you comment on topics, if your not willing to be nice? What in the world is wrong with being nice. I think I would have liked it better if nobody commented on this post. Then it would have saved me the time to go back and delete it. To those who answered nicely, thank you. To the rest of ya -
> 
> A BIG **** YOU!


REDACTED BY A MODERATOR
@OnTheFly don't post insulting, negative stuff again. It wasn't funny. It was just mean.

Edit: I appreciate that, sometimes I need to be reeling in.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

FieryHairedLady said:


> This is a penis thread, of course there will be jokes.


*Moderator warning:-*

I think you will find that there will *not* be any penis jokes in this thread. 

Unless someone wants the punchline to be: "You are banned."


----------



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson: In a nutshell, we are two different people. She is not sympathetic. Again, too sad.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> *Moderator warning:-*
> 
> I think you will find that there will *not* be any penis jokes in this thread.
> 
> Unless someone wants the punchline to be: "You are banned."


Sorry Matt, I thought there were always jokes in threads like this? Wasn't trying to offend.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

BS. The OP specifically asked for none.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Timben said:


> I would like to state for the record that. I am not making any of this up. I've been honest. However, I must point out that in August of 2015 I was diagnosed as having Asbergers syndrome. So, this question goes to anyone male or female. However, I must say, please do not tease me. As this is to be a real problem. No hidden motives. Even though I am embarrassed by the mere thought of condoms. I attempted to wear one, just once. It was extremely tight. And it freaking hurt! Like cutting circulation tight. How am I suppose to wear a condom, when I have no idea what size my penis is? I asked my wife to measure me, she only laughed. I went and asked my urologist about having painful erections and I even asked her if there was a way that a doctor could measure me. I got called a pervert and that I needed professional help. So, please tell me what am I expected to do? I will not tell my age, out of getting made fun of. I am over 21.


What is the point of you two using condoms? Condoms are for specific purposes like avoiding pregnancy or avoiding disease transmission, or if the man is too small he can wear thick condoms to increase his size if he does not like his size. 

What is your reason for wearing condoms? If contraception, you can change to other forms of contraception.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'm saying this with all due respect, acknowledging that you are on the spectrum was actually helpful by the way. I have 2 children on the spectrum. Nothing wrong with your question, and you have gotten some great responses, but based on your words and interactions with others individuals regarding this topic, it sounds like you are perseverating on the subject.


----------



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

MaiChi:

For starters, I was told that despite whether your married or not, you're supposed to wear them. I wanted to have children. So my wife and I had sex without using it, therefore our daughter came along. The other kid is my step-son. She was married prior. I'm very sorry for my vulgarism, that I spoke. But you did ask. So, I'm answering. Otherwise, you don't have sex without condoms. I hope you can understand what I'm saying.


----------



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

manwithnoname: It's not easy if you can't read a measuring tape. I can read, despite what you may think. I just can't read the black lines in between the big numbers. Couldn't tell the difference between a half inch to a quarter inch. Haven't the slightest idea. This is my final post. Afterward, if there are any more smart ass remarks, I'm not ever coming back.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

manwithnoname said:


> You're going to get penis jokes when someone posts about his doctor and wife not wanting to measure his ****, when it is easy to measure it yourself. The post didn't seem serious.


Funny, I had no trouble reading the OP as it was written.


----------



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

MattMatt:

I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to start a war. I promise this entire post has merit. I just wanted an answer to my sex question. Nothing more. Nothing less. If you wish to ban me form this forum? I understand. I promise you, I wasn't trying to cause a problem. If you wish for me to leave? I'll exit. And you can delete my account.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Timben said:


> MaiChi:
> 
> For starters, I was told that despite whether your married or not, you're supposed to wear them. I wanted to have children. So my wife and I had sex without using it, therefore our daughter came along. The other kid is my step-son. She was married prior. I'm very sorry for my vulgarism, that I spoke. But you did ask. So, I'm answering. Otherwise, you don't have sex without condoms. I hope you can understand what I'm saying.


As a single man you are advised to use condoms for both pregnancy prevention and std prevention.This is mainly if you are sleeping with multiple women and not in an exclusive relationship. 
Because you are married and I assume in a monogamous relationship then condoms are really only for birth control.If you find them painful or awkward to use there are other methods of birth control available. 
I too must apologize for joking at the start of the thread.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

FieryHairedLady said:


> Sorry Matt, I thought there were always jokes in threads like this? Wasn't trying to offend.


There are not always jokes in threads like these.

Thank you for the apology. I think you have been mislead by people who should know better but clearly do not.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Timben said:


> MattMatt:
> 
> I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to start a war. I promise this entire post has merit. I just wanted an answer to my sex question. Nothing more. Nothing less. If you wish to ban me form this forum? I understand. I promise you, I wasn't trying to cause a problem. If you wish for me to leave? I'll exit. And you can delete my account.


You, @Timben, ain't going anywhere! :smthumbup:

You caused no problems. And your account is not being deleted because some members act like they are teenagers. 

Here are a few links that might be of general help to you regarding sex and having Asperger's Syndrome:-

https://www.disabilityscoop.com/

https://www.autism-help.org/adults-aspergers-sexual.htm

https://life-with-aspergers.blogspot.com/2008/01/aspies-and-sexuality.html

https://www.reddit.com/r/aspergers/comments/743q59/an_aspiefriendly_guide_to_good_sex/

Incidentally, my wife is a High Functioning Aspie.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

Timben said:


> manwithnoname: It's not easy if you can't read a measuring tape. I can read, despite what you may think. I just can't read the black lines in between the big numbers. Couldn't tell the difference between a half inch to a quarter inch. Haven't the slightest idea. This is my final post. Afterward, if there are any more smart ass remarks, I'm not ever coming back.


You really don't need to read the lines. If you can see which numbers you're between, that gives you a good enough approximation. If you're longer than 5 and shorter than 6 then you know you're somewhere between 5 and 6 inches and that's probably enough information. You don't need to know any more exact than that. Quarter, half, or three quarter isn't very relevant. If the average size is between 5 and 6. Anything above or below that is going to be just that.

Girth is a little more difficult, I admit. There are instructions about the proper methods to measure yourself and I can provide links but it sounds like that isn't that's not the problem and you having trouble actually doing it. Therefore, I would suggest the toilet paper roll method mentioned a few comments back. Measure the tube, then get an erection and how you compare to it. This should give you a good starting point of reference.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Timben said:


> MaiChi:
> 
> For starters, I was told that despite whether your married or not, you're supposed to wear them. I wanted to have children. So my wife and I had sex without using it, therefore our daughter came along. The other kid is my step-son. She was married prior. I'm very sorry for my vulgarism, that I spoke. But you did ask. So, I'm answering. Otherwise, you don't have sex without condoms. I hope you can understand what I'm saying.


I do understand that it is for contraception reasons.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator note:-
*

And because someone thought the warning could not have been meant for them, they have received a short ban.

There will be no more warnings.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Serious suggestion for fairly precise measurements. 

Calipers.

Something plastic and inexpensive should work wonders. At the end of the day you don't need high precision, but a $2.00 set of calipers should be far easier to use than any measurement tape. And you can get both measurements.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

It's not the length (you mentioned they were tight) but your girth. Or distance around. So go buy a pack of large. They are fairly cheap. See if that works. If not drop to a lower size or get X large


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

*If using condoms, you really should measure girth*



john117 said:


> Serious suggestion for fairly precise measurements.
> 
> Calipers.
> 
> Something plastic and inexpensive should work wonders. At the end of the day you don't need high precision, but a $2.00 set of calipers should be far easier to use than any measurement tape. And you can get both measurements.


Here's an even-simpler and very effective way to measure girth. Not that I'd have ever done so.

Take a piece of normal paper, and cut it into strips maybe 1/4" wide. Then cut those strips in length at 1/4" intervals from 4.5 to 5.5". Find out which one encircles your erect penis when erect, and voila, you have a nearly-foolproof measurement for girth.

For length, it's a bit tougher. You need to actually measure to the front of the bone above the penis. The good news, this gives a measurement longer than you were expecting! This part you can do with a steel tape measure, or even a ruler. 

When I did this for the first time, just a couple weeks ago, I was surprised at the results. I was not expecting a larger-than-average girth size. I picked up some "Large" Lifestyles condoms (had never tried anything but standard before) and OMG, what a difference. Felt so much better. At 63 & 62 my wife and I certainly don't need to use condoms for any reason other than easier clean-up, so I'm not going to tolerate something that's not comfortable/keeps me from being able to orgasm. Standard condoms were causing issues. 

Sorry if this is TMI.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Look, this isn't rocket surgery. Get a FABRIC tape - they make them in large print with big numbers for older tailors - and wrap it around the thickest part when hard, using the METRIC side. Just count the little lines in past the last centimeter mark, and you have the extra millimeters. Multiply the big numbers by 10, add the number of extra marks, and you have total millimeters circumference.

Now, take that number, go here, select the circumference range that you fall in, and it will list condom makes and models that will best suit you. To put modesty aside those simple steps result in a simple, easy chart of condoms best for me: 
5.5" - 5.7" (140 - 145 mm)	Kimono MicroThin XL	2.2" (56 mm)	7.6" (193 mm)	latex details
5.5" - 5.7" (140 - 145 mm)	Trojan Magnum XL Lubricated	2.2" (56 mm)	8.07" (205mm)	latex details
5.5" - 5.7" (140 - 145 mm)	Durex XXL	2.24" (57mm)	8.46" (215mm)	latex details
5.5" - 5.7" (140 - 145 mm)	Trustex Extra Large	2.25" (57.15 mm)	8" (203 mm)	latex details
5.5" - 5.7" (140 - 145 mm)	MY.SIZE 60mm	2.36" (60 mm)	7.6" (193 mm)	latex details
5.5" - 5.7" (140 - 145 mm)	Unique PLUS	2.36" (60 mm)	7.5" (190 mm)	synthetic polyethylene resin	

.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Timben said:


> I would like to state for the record that. I am not making any of this up. .....I must say, please do not tease me. As this is to be a real problem.
> 
> .......I attempted to wear one, just once. *It was extremely tight. And it freaking hurt!* Like cutting circulation tight. How am I suppose to wear a condom, when I have no idea what size my penis is? .....


OK, I will take this seriously. Have you ever seen the demonstration where a standard size condom is stretched to fit over the head of a man? They stretch a lot.

As a 70 year old man who has been married for over 47 years, let me give you a little advice. Some times wearing a condom is the best option.......so get use to them. it may take a while, but learn to live with it.

As to it freaking hurt? You must have an incredible pain threshold. 

I am not small in size, but one of the things I liked about finding the smallest condoms made and using them is that they acted like a penis ring. That is, they did constrict blood flow! This can be a good thing, not a bad thing. That allowed for a prolonged erection, which meant that I could remain within my wife after climax for longer and I found that emotionally pleasant....more so than any discomfort associated with constriction. Try getting yourself a real penis ring and see what that feels like. It is a sex aid and a fairly popular one.

Good luck.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

Have you considered a vasectomy? That's what I did. Of course, you have to know for sure that you're done having kids. But we were so I did and I certainly like it better this way. We used condoms because she didn't want an IUD and hormonal birth control had a major effect on her emotional mood swings so I told her she needed to stop taking it and switched to condoms.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

I suggest you go to the supermarket buy yourself 3 different sizes from the same brand. Start from large and work your way down. You will find out which one is best suited to you.

No need to stress over this. It is nothing that cannot be fixed on your end. Just follow the advice i have given you.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Timben said:


> I was diagnosed as having Asbergers syndrome....I am embarrassed by the mere thought of condoms. I attempted to wear one, just once. It was extremely tight. And it freaking hurt!


Not sure if anyone has mentioned, but an aspect of Asbergers may include sensory issues. Studies in sexuality and autism have found that sensory issues are often highly pronounced in reproductive areas. One option is that there is too little sensitivity or too much sensitivity. Too much sensitivity could lead to things feeling painful that would otherwise feel normal to most everyone else. 

Condoms are purposely designed tight around the base to prevent slipping off during use. This in turn produces an effect similar to that of a cøck ring that restricts blood flow and produces a stronger erection. I would theorize that it is not the condom itself that is painful, but more so the stronger erection caused by restricted blood flow. Combined with a partner and the adrenaline of trying something for the first few times and that could exacerbate issues with sensitivity, restricted blood flow, and a stronger than usual erection. 

Also if you are with a partner and experiencing a much higher frequency of sexual activity than usual, this could also be a cause for discomfort as some of the tissues in the male reproductive system exert themselves and may need time for recovery. Kinda like lifting weights at them gym, you may need to rest your reproductive muscles some before the next workout. 

As for condom sizes virtually all the base size in condoms are the same in the US due to FDA regulations. The only real variance is in the head, length, thickness, and materials used. The ONLY condom that does not adhere to these regulations would be the lambskin condoms and those are the largest allowed in the market. Each contains somewhat of an elastic string in the base to make sure it stays on, but it is no where near as tight as the latex versions. Those however do not prevent STDs, and are rather expensive. If you are in a trustworthy and monogamous relationship where condoms are a must, then you might want to give lambskin a try. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

seems like there is a lot of effort in measuring and the return on investment in time and effort is next to nothing. 

Much better for her to just go on Depo.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

they DO make extra large ones. Back in the day, i needed Magnum size, or i would tear them. (not a problem today though....lol)
also get the lubricated types.
The material matters too, some of the ultra thin ones are not that stretchy.


----------



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

Updated - Thursday, March 28, 2019, after visiting my regular doctor. I have just learned that I have early stages of Peyronie's Disease. I've been placed on more medication. The bottom line is this - I simply asked a question. I've received multiple answers. And for that I thank you. I'm seeing a sex therapist. My wife of 12 years (going on 13 this coming November), and I haven't had sex in five years. She is 48 and she doesn't want any more children. Who am I to argue? It's her choice. I have to obey her wishes. I personally, would like to have two more. But if my wife says, no. Then who am I to demand sex from her. Again, thank you for answering my question.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Ok, so you are planning on having sex with people other than you wife is what you are saying? If so, yes, condoms for sure!

I don’t have very much experience with them, but I will throw this out there. My XH I would say was an average size, but a condom always felt very tight and uncomfortable to him also. I think it is because of the need for them to stay on, and the way it felt just was not comfortable to him at all, so we gave up on them. We never did find one that he liked.

If you intend to stay married and don’t want kids with anyone besides your wife, perhaps a vasectomy is the way to go for sure birth control. For the STD protection outside of marriage, you will need to use condoms. Perhaps it will just take some getting used to how tight they fit?

Glad you are asking questions. That’s how we learn.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I’m so confused...Is your “very unusual, but healthy sex life” with your wife, someone else or yourself? 

You just wrote today:


> *My wife of 12 years (going on 13 this coming November), and I haven't had sex in five years.* She is 48 and she doesn't want any more children. Who am I to argue? It's her choice. I have to obey her wishes. I personally, would like to have two more. But if my wife says, no. Then who am I to demand sex from her.


Last April you wrote: 



> Not rightly sure how to ask my question. Guess I'll start typing and when I get to it, I'll inform you. It's rather embarrassing and awkward. *I'm 39-year-old married guy, who has a very unusual, but healthy sex life.* I cannot stress this more. I was never sexually educated when I was younger. I used pornography as a sort of "guide to rule book".
> 
> Which has left me with many, unanswered questions, questions that anybody, without the exception of me of course, should know? Things like, what does foreplay involve besides kissing and caressing? How long am I expected to be down between my wife's legs? Why do I not get excited when I’m touching her, or why oral sex and manual stimulations' are so fascinating to me? *It is not related to my wife, she finds having intercourse enjoyable, I do not. So the problem does not apply to her.*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator warning*

There is a report button. It is against the rules to accuse someone of being a troll.


----------

